# What Do Your Feed Your Golden?



## Oakleylove (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone:

Oakley has lost his taste for Blue Buffalo (I had him on the Wilderness Salmon variety). 
I am wondering what to switch him to next and was looking for your thoughts. He has a sensitive tummy so I'm looking for something of excellent quality. 
Has anyone had experience with Eagle Pack Holistic? 
Any suggestions would be great. My Golden boy has been on Blue for two years and just lost his taste for it. This happened with the Chicken Performatrin Ultra too. So it's time to make a switch. 
And ideas and suggestions would be great! I have to get the little fella excited about breakfast again!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Orijen regional red, my dogs go nuts the moment I get the shipment before even opening the box. They get full pretty fast so a 30lbs bag goes a long way, I'm also thinking of switching raw and in the meantime regularly add chicken breast, various canned foods, some beef and lamb depending on what I eat that day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max has been eating Acana Wild Prairie for over a year. He has done very well on it and loves it. He picked it when we did a 6 dog food taste test.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

My sister just bought a bag of Eagle Pack for her mastiff, but I haven't heard how he's doing on it. He's a very sensitive dog with skin issues. Personally, I feed a Exclusive chicken and rice. It's what my breeder feeds, has never been recalled, and sits very well with most dogs. I only feed Kuyani about two or maybe three cups each day and he maintains his weight perfectly. The mastiff used to get gas a lot but it stopped on this food. He also had sores on his feet that went away when she switched him to Exclusive. It's not too expensive, but can be difficult to find. I buy it at our local feed co-op, and they give a free bag after you've bought eight, I think. I love this food. The company also owns Infinia, which makes holistic foods. More expensive, but amazing for dogs with allergies and skin issues. Both are made by PMI Nutrition which also owns the Purina brand. I adore this food and so do our dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

I switched Maizy to Fromm several months ago, and have been very pleased. She seems to really like it, especially the game bird recipe, and she tolerates it well.


----------



## Angied (Mar 16, 2011)

*Jessie's food*

Hi Jessie was on Eukanubaas a pup, but tried her on Ancana and Orijen but again went off dried good. She is now on Natures diet which is wet food and all natural food in it, she loves it


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My sensitive boy eats Pro Plan sensitiveness Skin and Stomach with good results. But its salmon and you may not want that since he is currently eating salmon. 

Fromm is a brand I really liked...but unfortunately my sensitive one developed an intolerance so I had to move on.

My picky eater really likes Eukanuba.

Good luck!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Check chewy.com to find formulas that aren't sold in your area, I love having the food delivered and it also means we can buy food not sold in our city. No, I don't work for them 

We are currently feeding a combo of NutriSource Adult and Dr. Tim's Kinesis. Eventually we will switch over to Dr. Tim's.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Orijen Six Fish and Orijen Regional Red from chewy.com for me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Purina Proplan All Life Stages Performance 26/16 is what Beamer boy and our two labs eat!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

My boy samson is 14 weeks now. And just finished switching him over to acana LBP. He lives it and hes skin coat and poops are way better. 
Our past 2 dogs both ate orijen and acana. Both did amazingly, and lived long healthy lives.
I like the champion line of food, its made locally, and only sourced in NA, no recalls, and it has high standards for there kibble. 
Good luck with your little one, there a handful but little loves too!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Emz said:


> My boy samson is 14 weeks now. And just finished switching him over to acana LBP. He lives it and hes skin coat and poops are way better.
> Our past 2 dogs both ate orijen and acana. Both did amazingly, and lived long healthy lives.
> I like the champion line of food, its made locally, and only sourced in NA, no recalls, and it has high standards for there kibble.
> Good luck with your little one, there a handful but little loves too!


You must work for Champion...I like the no recall comment. Champion has had 4 recalls in a very short time and an FDA investigation for moldy food.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

WasChampionFan said:


> You must work for Champion...I like the no recall comment. Champion has had 4 recalls in a very short time and an FDA investigation for moldy food.


It's really not nice accusing people of working for a company just because they generously offered to recommend one food or another...many other foods folks mentioned have had recent recalls and yet you didn't rush to accuse them of working for those companies. 

I'll admit my eyesight isn't what it used to be, but the AVMA site covers about last 2 years of recalls and the FDA dbase goes back to more or less 2007. So would you kindly point out the acana/orijen recalls...I feed orijen and would be curious to know. 

https://www.avma.org/news/issues/recalls-alerts/pages/pet-food-safety-recalls-alerts.aspx?

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/#All


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ok folks, I'd like to remind you all to please stick to the subject. The OP has asked what food members are currently feeding their dogs. 

And please be respectful to each other when posting comments. 


13. *GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will treat other members with respect. *The Golden Retriever Forum relies on its members to self-monitor in terms of rudeness that is just gratuitous. It is one thing to focus passionately on a topic; it is another thing to call someone an offensive name or to be condescending. We hold golden temperaments on high, so let's see our members be friendly to one another as well, even when disagreements occur. You may respectfully disagree with a member’s point of view but do not assault the member personally, or be rude in your responses. Do not use statements that incite conflicts among members. This could include such things as rehashing conflicts from past or closed topics. Do not make abusive, hateful, harassing, or threatening statements. Do not make statements that are untrue, misleading or based on rumors. If a thread starts getting heated, take it to a mod, NOT PUBLIC. Those who do not follow this can be warned, suspended or banned.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

CITIgolden said:


> It's really not nice accusing people of working for a company just because they generously offered to recommend one food or another...many other foods folks mentioned have had recent recalls and yet you didn't rush to accuse them of working for those companies.
> 
> I'll admit my eyesight isn't what it used to be, but the AVMA site covers about last 2 years of recalls and the FDA dbase goes back to more or less 2007. So would you kindly point out the acana/orijen recalls...I feed orijen and would be curious to know.
> 
> ...


CITI, WasChampionFan said Champion has had recent recalls, not Orijen/Acana...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like to feed Fromm Four Stars as a regular daily food, Pro Plan or Eukanuba Premium Performance to dogs actively showing 30/20, and a really standard LBP food to youngsters that has been endlessly trialed and tested, like Eukanuba. I will wean the Lush puppies onto Fromm Puppy Gold, and then at about 16 weeks transition mine to Eukanuba LBP.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

sabrinamae12 said:


> CITI, WasChampionFan said Champion has had recent recalls, not Orijen/Acana...


Champion manufactures orijen and Acana. Unless we're talking about another company, that's the company that pretty much manufactures only orijen and Acana

http://www.championpetfoods.com/

So I went on the AVMA site and the FDA to look for recalls and other than some peanut butter treats on the FDA site which were recalled in 2007, I couldn't find anything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

CITIgolden said:


> Champion manufactures orijen and Acana. Unless we're talking about another company, that's the company that pretty much manufactures only orijen and Acana
> 
> Champion Petfoods | Home
> 
> ...


Ohhh I wasn't aware of that! Thought they were all separate companies, as I am extremely unfamiliar with these foods... Oops! Learn something new every day, right?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shared elsewhere, but here you go -


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm currently feeding Zane Dr. Tim's Kinesis formula (26/16) but I'm about to switch over to his Pursuit formula (30/20) this week.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> I'm currently feeding Zane Dr. Tim's Kinesis formula (26/16) but I'm about to switch over to his Pursuit formula (30/20) this week.


 May I ask your thought process on this decision? I know you just started feeding the Kinesis.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Rain is currently eating Acana Pacifica. I'm going to start her on a rotation soon though, but will most likely rotate between Acana/Orijen


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

We feed Buddy TLC petfood. We had our last Golden on it as well. People are always admiring his coat and especially his teeth. They can't get over how clean and white they are. They have free delivery to your house. My order is usually to the house within two days. I believe that they are in the Toronto area.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I think my SIL's Golden pup Hawkeye eats Puppy Chow.
I feed my female intact Lab(2 cups/day) and female spayed Border Collie(1 cup/day) Fromm Surf and Turf. 
My two intact male foxhounds eat 4 cups each a day of Nutrisource Performance.


----------



## Oakleylove (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all the great suggestions. I noticed that a lot of you order your food right to your house - how do you do that? 
I've seen a lot of these brands downtown in boutique pet shoppes but it would be great to get it right to my door! 
I'm thinking it's time to branch out beyond Pet Valu. We have rather exhausted their inventory. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

There's a lot of websites that sell pet food ranging from amazon, chewy.com, pet food.com, if you just google pet food delivery you'll come up with a lot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

chewy.com is my choice since its the cheapest I can find my brand. It's free two day shipping. No sales tax. So easy. A few others are petflow.com and doggiefood.com. Just FYI, you can save some money on meds like frontline plus from places like amazon as well.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I feed pro plan to Chester we tried changing his food but he always gets a upset stomach so were going to keep him on pro plan. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> May I ask your thought process on this decision? I know you just started feeding the Kinesis.


Zane has been swimming hard this past month and becoming more active in general and he's dropped from gaining 2.2lbs. a week to 1lb a week. Last week (19weeks old) he weighed 27lbs. His other litter mates are in the high 30s / low 40s. 

I bought a bag of Momentum (35/25) to use as treats and I asked Dr. Tim if I should mix a little in w/ the Kinesis to up the calories and Dr. Tim recommended feeding Pursuit.
_
*"*_*Try the mix like you have suggested (Kinesis and Momentum) but I think long term your best bet would be to go with the Pursuit. That would be a more energy dense kibble."*


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

TLC petfood has it right on their website. You can click on free shipping and even detail where on your property you want the dog food left. We have it delivered right to the front porch. I find it so much easier than hauling from the store.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

The reasons I personally won't buy my dog food online are because I can get my food five miles from home, and because I buy from a local co-op, so I know the money stays in the community. That makes me feel good about maybe spending a few dollars more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I feed my pup Eukanuba, but lately he's becoming uninterested in it so I've contemplated changing or mixing with wet food. I've heard a lot about sticking with dry food only, is it personal choice or is there a reason people do this?


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

sabrinamae12 said:


> The reasons I personally won't buy my dog food online are because I can get my food five miles from home, and because I buy from a local co-op, so I know the money stays in the community. That makes me feel good about maybe spending a few dollars more.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agreed. I feel some guilt for that reason. However, my brand of choice isn't sold anywhere locally.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

DJdogman said:


> I feed my pup Eukanuba, but lately he's becoming uninterested in it so I've contemplated changing or mixing with wet food. I've heard a lot about sticking with dry food only, is it personal choice or is there a reason people do this?


Years ago I was told to stick with dry kibble only, pick one formula and don't change or it could cause stomach upset. It seems this is now "old school" thinking. In theory, dogs may develop food "allergies" or sensitivities if from fed the same food all the time. It seems variety is the spice of life might apply to dog food as well. 

I feed the same brand of kibble all the time, but I do switch to a different formula (fish based and red meat based) to provide a variety and a "break" from getting the same protein sources all the time. Since both formulas have almost identical amounts of protein and fat, I am able to do this without digestive issues. I also feed raw on weekends to provide variety. Again, since the raw diet contains similar amounts of protein and fat, I haven't had digestive issues with that either. I also suspect giving 30% of the weekend meals as raw green tripe helps immensely with digestion as well. So, I'm a believer in variety. My dogs love it for sure!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Stealle, I know this is a little off topic, but I just noticed that your older dog is almost the same age as mine. My older GR will be 11 in June, thankfully he is doing well and the puppy is forcing him to be more active. I am in the process of switching food for both of them, my plan is to feed them both the same thing if they can tolerate it. Are you feeding your dogs the same way even though they are at different stages of development?


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I should have mentioned that our puppy is 4+ months old.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

As for buying online, I have a bum shoulder and I'm really thankful I can just have it delivered. I have a friend who lives in another city and has the local pet store (small, local company) deliver to her home, it would be nice if that were an option everywhere!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

smithfamily said:


> Stealle, I know this is a little off topic, but I just noticed that your older dog is almost the same age as mine. My older GR will be 11 in June, thankfully he is doing well and the puppy is forcing him to be more active. I am in the process of switching food for both of them, my plan is to feed them both the same thing if they can tolerate it. Are you feeding your dogs the same way even though they are at different stages of development?


I do feed them identical meals the only difference is amount. Baser on the feeding recommendation on the bag, I feed my puppy based on ideal adult body weight of moderate activity level. I chose 70lbs as his estimated ideal adult weight. For my old female, I feed her based on her real weight ( which is pretty much ideal ) and I feed based on an inactive dog. I used this as a guideline. Of course, I can feed a little more or less based on the actual appearance of the dog. For raw on the weekends, I feed my old girl 2% of her body weight daily. My pup gets about 2.5% of 70lbs daily.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

stealle said:


> I do feed them identical meals the only difference is amount. Baser on the feeding recommendation on the bag, I feed my puppy based on ideal adult body weight of moderate activity level. I chose 70lbs as his estimated ideal adult weight. For my old female, I feed her based on her real weight ( which is pretty much ideal ) and I feed based on an inactive dog. I used this as a guideline. Of course, I can feed a little more or less based on the actual appearance of the dog. For raw on the weekends, I feed my old girl 2% of her body weight daily. My pup gets about 2.5% of 70lbs daily.


Ok, I was just checking. The idea of a "senior diet" worries me, some are pretty low in protein. I just don't feel comfortable feeding that to a healthy dog. We did notice last year that our guy had put on a few pounds after being stable on the same amount for years, so we just cut back on the amount a little and offer raw veggies for treats. He didn't seem to notice and his weight is back to his normal range.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We've fed Iams for years. We did Canine Caviar a long time ago and Eukanuba at one time too. Iams works for all my dogs. I add Yummie Chummies salmon oil to every bowl with green beans and apples. When I bring home a new pup I keep them on the breeder food for the first 6 months or so, then switch over to the Iams.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

smithfamily said:


> Ok, I was just checking. The idea of a "senior diet" worries me, some are pretty low in protein. I just don't feel comfortable feeding that to a healthy dog. We did notice last year that our guy had put on a few pounds after being stable on the same amount for years, so we just cut back on the amount a little and offer raw veggies for treats. He didn't seem to notice and his weight is back to his normal range.


A year ago I was feeding mine Wellness. She had low serum albumin (protein) levels on that food. That's actually what I fed her for quite a few years. I'm glad she is now on a higher protein food.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I am currently feeding Tayla Grandma Lucy's freeze dried (you add warm water) and have been feeding it for about 8 months. I started with the pork and have switched to rabbit for the summer months. I actually like the ingredients in the rabbit because it doesn't use a lot of potatoes. She gets 2/3 cup dried mixed with 1 cup warm water twice a day. It's very convenient for travel and most of her dinners I put into kongs and freeze to keep her entertained at night.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

stealle said:


> chewy.com is my choice since its the cheapest I can find my brand. It's free two day shipping. No sales tax. So easy. A few others are petflow.com and doggiefood.com. Just FYI, you can save some money on meds like frontline plus from places like amazon as well.


Mine took 4 days to get here from Chewy so I thought I might try Petflow next time and see if it arrives faster.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

was feeding Flint River Ranch: Lamb, Millet & Rice










with:

Nature's Farmacy Dogzymes Probiotic Max









Now transitioned back to:
Flint River Ranch: Original Puppy & Dog Formula










with the Probiotic Max.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

WasChampionFan said:


> You must work for Champion...I like the no recall comment. Champion has had 4 recalls in a very short time and an FDA investigation for moldy food.


Go away, this person was looking for advice on a food, and he responded respectfully with his experience, and all you have is a negative accusatory response that arguably violates forum rules. I really wouldn't be talking about working for a company since many on this forum have accused you of working for dr tims. Champion is a popular food that has had no recalls, besides one in australia that the government claimed full responsibility for and as a result they stopped exporting to australia.Go lurk in another part of the forum if your not going to be constructive or helpful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Oakleylove said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Oakley has lost his taste for Blue Buffalo (I had him on the Wilderness Salmon variety).
> I am wondering what to switch him to next and was looking for your thoughts. He has a sensitive tummy so I'm looking for something of excellent quality.
> ...



Hi, I would highly recommend raw diet, if you can. If you can't some good kibbles are Orijen, back 2 basics, evo red meat formula, Fromm, and earthborn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

sabrinamae12 said:


> The reasons I personally won't buy my dog food online are because I can get my food five miles from home, and because I buy from a local co-op, so I know the money stays in the community. That makes me feel good about maybe spending a few dollars more.



This. I so appreciate the local pet boutiques that carry these brands for me. Even though it would be much more convenient to have dog food delivered, it's important for me to support local businesses and keep their doors open. Totally understandable for those who can't find these brands locally, though.

We love Champion Pet Foods as well. We mainly stick with Acana Regionals Wild Prairie but I will occasionally throw in Pacifica or Grasslands to vary the protein sources.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm lucky a somewhat local pet store has a website too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

dwiley said:


> This. I so appreciate the local pet boutiques that carry these brands for me. Even though it would be much more convenient to have dog food delivered, it's important for me to support local businesses and keep their doors open. Totally understandable for those who can't find these brands locally, though.
> 
> We love Champion Pet Foods as well. We mainly stick with Acana Regionals Wild Prairie but I will occasionally throw in Pacifica or Grasslands to vary the protein sources.


We buy Acana from a local pet shop. The owner advised us when we made the switch to Acana WP. Her price is competitive with the Internet, and she gives a free bag after you buy ten. I appreciate the service her store provides.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tuco said:


> Hi, I would highly recommend raw diet, if you can. If you can't some good kibbles are Orijen, back 2 basics, evo red meat formula, Fromm, and earthborn
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All dry Natura products, including EVO, have been recalled with expiration date of 12/14/13 thru 3/24/14. Natura Pet Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Foods Due to Possible Health Risk


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've used wag.com in a pinch and there service was very good.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Please be civil and courteous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Friends, please discuss the issues and don't criticize other members. The rules are clear on this point: 

7. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will refrain from assassinating the character of another. – In heated discussion there is a tendency to malign the character of an opponent. Care must be taken in the wording of all statements of denigration to not single out any individual. An example is instead of saying “You are a liar” (an unacceptable accusation) nearly the same sentiment can be expressed as, “I believe you are mistaken”. Though the foregoing appears to be almost identical in the stated sentiment there is one major difference, the former attacks another’s character of honesty whereas the latter refers to a possible error having been made… this is a BIG distinction in any argument. Also refer to the larger group rather than a single individual when trying to make statements of a derogatory nature. Example: “You are a reckless breeder for not obtaining health certifications before breeding” (this being an example of an unacceptable attack on someone’s character) rather instead use “I feel all breeders who breed their dogs without obtaining health certifications prior is being reckless”. Again, the difference in meaning might seem non-existent but the earlier statement directly attacks a specific individual’s character whereas the latter is an expression of attitude toward a whole class, yet in effect making it understood that “if the shoe fits…” 

13. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will treat other members with respect. The Golden Retriever Forum relies on its members to self-monitor in terms of rudeness that is just gratuitous. It is one thing to focus passionately on a topic; it is another thing to call someone an offensive name or to be condescending. We hold golden temperaments on high, so let's see our members be friendly to one another as well, even when disagreements occur. You may respectfully disagree with a member’s point of view but do not assault the member personally, or be rude in your responses. Do not use statements that incite conflicts among members. This could include such things as rehashing conflicts from past or closed topics. Do not make abusive, hateful, harassing, or threatening statements. Do not make statements that are untrue, misleading or based on rumors. If a thread starts getting heated, take it to a mod, NOT PUBLIC. Those who do not follow this can be warned, suspended or banned.

If there are more posts criticizing others for the positions they take, this thread is likely to be closed and guilty parties may receive warnings or be banned. Please don't make that necessary.

Thank you.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> All dry Natura products, including EVO, have been recalled with expiration date of 12/14/13 thru 3/24/14. Natura Pet Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Foods Due to Possible Health Risk


Yes I recently learned of Evos recall and I haven't been recommending it recently due to it, that being said, since salmonella is generally extremely unlikely to get an exposed dog sick and that it's a volunteer recall with no known cases on sick dogs, I'm more concerned about if they have a quality control issue at natura or of this was a fluke of a type over the safety of the food itself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

